# BBC Zombie Mini Series “In The Flesh”



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I started watching the new BBC Zombie Mini Series "In The Flesh" 
last night. Although there are only three episodes in the first season, it's well worth a look. Nothing like The Walking Dead.Completely different twist on zombies. It has already been renewed for a second season. (hopefully more than three episodes)
Has anyone else seen this yet?

http://www.pastemagazine.com/articl...ip-from-bbc-americas-zombie-rehab-minise.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I don't know if I get BBC or not. But it sure looks interesting. I just ordered _Warm Bodies_, that one looked kind of cute to me, a zombie love story.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

BBC has some good series... Loved hex back in the day.... Warm bodies super cute movie ! My ten yr old is asking to see it again...


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

This looks pretty interesting. And everything is better with British accents!! I hope they replay it.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Watched it over the weekend. I thought it was really good. Definitely a new twist.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I watched here in the UK and loved it - especially as it is set in the north of England (although I think that it was over the other side of the Pennines in "enemy territory")


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Warmbodies was a nice twist on zombies
I do get BBC I will have to look for it!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I never saw this. I will have to check it out!


----------

